# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] message 'unknown column' concernant 'field list'

## thannane

Bonjour
je recois une erreur (aprs validation d'un formulaire en php)
*Unknown column 'recevez' in 'field list'*
Que veut dire Filed List sur une base mysql ?
Merci

----------


## Yoteco

liste de champs... en gros le champ 'recevez' n'existe pas dans la table spcifi

----------


## thannane

merci pour cette rapide rponse qui devrait me permettre de sortir du problme.

----------

